# Amazon Prime $72 today only



## PeoplesElbow

On sale from the normal $99,  I just had a free month membership and was on the fence at $99 but I am going to pull the trigger at $72.


----------



## Bay_Kat

PeoplesElbow said:


> On sale from the normal $99,  I just had a free month membership and was on the fence at $99 but I am going to pull the trigger at $72.



I got the free trial when I got my new kindle and totally forgot about it until they took the payment from my account, I canceled it.  Never even used it for the trail, so I have no idea what it's about.  Glad you got a good deal.


----------



## glhs837

Well, the big deal is free shipping for Prime members on a silly amount of stuff. Easily save the $72 buck, depending on how much stuff you buy through them. Us, we do a lot of business with them, and so it's an easy thing. So many things you simply cannot get locally, like my new helmet, or the components the boy got for Xmas to build a new computer. Car parts, you name it.


----------



## tommyjo

PeoplesElbow said:


> On sale from the normal $99,  I just had a free month membership and was on the fence at $99 but I am going to pull the trigger at $72.



Wow...you saved $27...on the other hand you paid $72 for a service you don't need. Congratulations...or something.

Wonderful money management acumen you possess...fits right in with your buy high, sell low approach to your TSP.


----------



## Bay_Kat

tommyjo said:


> Wow...you saved $27...on the other hand you paid $72 for a service you don't need. Congratulations...or something.
> 
> Wonderful money management acumen you possess...fits right in with your buy high, sell low approach to your TSP.



Coming from someone who's used to getting free stuff. Unlike you, most people have to pay for things they get and any savings is a good thing.


----------



## vraiblonde

I love my Amazon Prime.  The free expedited shipping, sure, but you also get all sorts of free movies and TV shows to stream.  Then there's the music streaming and the cloud storage. I think it's definitely worth it.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

I can pretty regularly get free 6 month extensions by using the customer service chat window and complaining about something or another. Easy peasy. I think my average annualized cost is around $60 over the last 6 years or so.


----------



## glhs837

tommyjo said:


> Wow...you saved $27...on the other hand you paid $72 for a service you don't need. Congratulations...or something.
> 
> Wonderful money management acumen you possess...fits right in with your buy high, sell low approach to your TSP.





How do you know it's a service he doesn't need?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

tommyjo said:


> Wow...you saved $27...on the other hand you paid $72 for a service you don't need. Congratulations...or something.
> 
> Wonderful money management acumen you possess...fits right in with your buy high, sell low approach to your TSP.



Were you born a douche or did you have to work hard at it?

Psst it is cheaper than a year of streaming video on Netflix and the selection is better.


----------



## Bann

tommyjo said:


> Wow...you saved $27...on the other hand you paid $72 for a service you don't need. Congratulations...or something.
> 
> Wonderful money management acumen you possess...fits right in with your buy high, sell low approach to your TSP.



...how is it any of your business what he spends his money on?


----------



## b23hqb

Bann said:


> ...how is it any of your business what he spends his money on?



Guess TJ is out of govt subsidies this late in the month.

Amazon used to be a good deal, but not so much anymore here in Fl, where sales tax is now charged due to two distribution centers up and running in the TPA area.


----------



## RPMDAD

b23hqb said:


> Guess TJ is out of govt subsidies this late in the month.
> 
> Amazon used to be a good deal, but not so much anymore here in Fl, where sales tax is now charged due to two distribution centers up and running in the TPA area.



Not sure if it is open yet, but they are opening one in Baltimore.


----------



## Tilted

Bay_Kat said:


> I got the free trial when I got my new kindle and totally forgot about it until they took the payment from my account, I canceled it.  Never even used it for the trail, so I have no idea what it's about.  Glad you got a good deal.



Before I forget again, thanks. 

A few times I considered paying for Amazon Prime, but never really cared enough to make my mind up. At $72 it seemed enough of a value that I went ahead and pulled the trigger.

There looks to be quite a bit of instant video available - I still think Netflix has a better selection overall, but there's more available with Prime than I expected, and quite a bit of it is different from what Netflix has.


----------



## Tilted

PeoplesElbow said:


> On sale from the normal $99,  I just had a free month membership and was on the fence at $99 but I am going to pull the trigger at $72.



Before I forget again, thanks. 

A few times I considered paying for Amazon Prime, but never really cared enough to make my mind up. At $72 it seemed enough of a value that I went ahead and pulled the trigger.

There looks to be quite a bit of instant video available - I still think Netflix has a better selection overall, but there's more available with Prime than I expected, and quite a bit of it is different from what Netflix has.


EDIT: Originally quoted the wrong post.


----------



## Tilted

tommyjo said:


> Wow...you saved $27...on the other hand you paid $72 for a service you don't need. Congratulations...or something.
> 
> Wonderful money management acumen you possess...fits right in with your buy high, sell low approach to your TSP.



How the hell do you know what PeoplesElbow needs and whether that $72 represents a fair value for them in their circumstances? Do you know them in extra-forum (what used to be called 'real') life? Or maybe you've exchanged PMs where they've explained their circumstances and needs to you in more detail? If so, then I apologize for my accusational question. But I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that's not the case, so WTF is wrong with you?

You know, sometimes I consider stepping in and defending many of the points you make here in these forums - time allowing, that is. Maybe it's not so much defending as lending another voice to the (often correct) messages, a voice that some here might be less conditioned to reflexively dismiss than your own. A lot of the things you say are correct, you often know what you're talking about and the points you make are relevant and warranted in response to other things that are posted. That, as with all of us, is of course not always the case. But you could be a quite valuable member of these forums - making reasonable points and raising pertinent issues, countering some of the nonsense that gets posted here (as well as elsewhere). I also think that a lot of times you get ridiculed, or dismissed out of hand, undeservedly.

But then you'll go and make the kind of ridiculous post that you've made here, and I'll think - why should I bother to chime in to reinforce the fair points that you sometimes make? And you are so consistently unpleasant in your tone, even when you are making good points. Yes, I get that others are equally (or even more so) needlessly unpleasant toward you. Are they responding to your persistent unpleasantness, or you to theirs? Are you just frustrated because they dismiss the (sometimes) accurate and could-be helpful points you make? Does that justify your relentlessly derisive style?

Frankly, I don't know which direction of unpleasantness came first - and at this point it doesn't really matter. But I'm gonna offer you a bit of unsolicited advice. Take it however you want. Be offended if that suits you, or if it's easier than taking an honest look in the mirror. Reflexively get defensive if you want and ramp up the derision, turn it more in my direction if that makes you feel good. Or, maybe you can actually and deliberatively consider if what I'm saying might just be warranted and, at any rate, offered in good faith and friendly spirit.

So here goes... Your messages are often good, often informed, could often enrich the conversation. But your delivery sucks. It sucks with a capital SUCKS. Your default form of delivery - unmitigated derision - is more often than not completely ineffectual. Most people aren't going to listen to your messages, no matter how helpful or profound they might be, if you continue to wrap them with the smell of ####. If they're always couched as attacks, people are going to sidestep in evasion rather than receiving and considering them. Noise so easily drowns out music. If you want to be relevant, if you wish to have an impact, if you hope to be persuasive, then try being civil for a while. If that doesn't work, then I dont know what to tell you - maybe this particular bridge is too badly burned. But don't worry about the unpleasentness of others, you don't (directly) control that. You do however control how you deliver your own messages - you can let them speak for themselves or you can castrate them with nastiness. It's your choice of course, as it is your choice to take what I'm saying to heart or just get more pissed off. Either way, I wish you the best in figuring out how to be more persuasive than you presently are and generally have been here.


----------



## JeJeTe

So I'm a techno dummy that still pays $90 for satelite every month.....I've been giving thoughts to cancelling that and then I would need to subscribe to Hulu and Netflix, right?  And the only thing I'd miss is live events. I'm also not sure if my tv is a smart tv.  So I'm assuming I'd need this.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nice rant, Tilted


----------



## Hank

JeJeTe said:


> So I'm a techno dummy that still pays $90 for satelite every month.....I've been giving thoughts to cancelling that and then I would need to subscribe to Hulu and Netflix, right?  And the only thing I'd miss is live events. I'm also not sure if my tv is a smart tv.  So I'm assuming I'd need this.



To answer your question, yes you would have to subscribe to Hulu or Netflix......but look into Roku 3.... I am getting ready to drop cable and have looked at all the options and Roku 3 looks like the best choice. http://www.cnet.com/news/chromecast-vs-apple-tv-vs-roku-3-which-media-streamer-should-you-buy/


----------



## kwillia

JeJeTe said:


> So I'm a techno dummy that still pays $90 for satelite every month.....I've been giving thoughts to cancelling that and then I would need to subscribe to Hulu and Netflix, right?  And the only thing I'd miss is live events. I'm also not sure if my tv is a smart tv.  So I'm assuming I'd need this.


My sister gave me a Blu-Ray/DVD/Smart player for Christmas. All I had to do was HDMI from it to the back of my TV. It picks up my WIFI signal from my router and all I had to do was sign up for NETFLIX and we love it.


----------



## Hank

JeJeTe said:


> So I'm a techno dummy that still pays $90 for satelite every month.....I've been giving thoughts to cancelling that and then I would need to subscribe to Hulu and Netflix, right?  And the only thing I'd miss is live events. I'm also not sure if my tv is a smart tv.  So I'm assuming I'd need this.



Another good read... http://www.tomsguide.com/us/best-roku-channels,review-2133.html


----------



## GURPS

b23hqb said:


> Guess TJ is out of govt subsidies this late in the month.
> 
> Amazon used to be a good deal, but not so much anymore here in Fl, where sales tax is now charged due to two distribution centers up and running in the TPA area.





that is pretty much EVERYWHERE Now .....


----------



## JeJeTe

Hank said:


> To answer your question, yes you would have to subscribe to Hulu or Netflix......but look into Roku 3.... I am getting ready to drop cable and have looked at all the options and Roku 3 looks like the best choice. http://www.cnet.com/news/chromecast-vs-apple-tv-vs-roku-3-which-media-streamer-should-you-buy/





Hank said:


> Another good read... http://www.tomsguide.com/us/best-roku-channels,review-2133.html



These are both great articles! Thanks!    So I'd buy the Roku to give me access to these apps, get necessary subscritions and then access at will?  Is that right?


----------



## JeJeTe

kwillia said:


> My sister gave me a Blu-Ray/DVD/Smart player for Christmas. All I had to do was HDMI from it to the back of my TV. It picks up my WIFI signal from my router and all I had to do was sign up for NETFLIX and we love it.



My son got a smart tv and smart Blu Ray player for Christmas.  And his was very easy to set up.


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> I love my Amazon Prime.  The free expedited shipping, sure, but you also get all sorts of free movies and TV shows to stream.  Then there's the music streaming and the cloud storage. I think it's definitely worth it.





After ICit raved about it I finally went for it last Summer.  I am now using Amazon for more purchases of regular stuff because free shipping is awesome.  Reminds me I need to look online for some Twinnings Tea and a heavy duty tarp.


----------



## Hank

JeJeTe said:


> These are both great articles! Thanks!    So I'd buy the Roku to give me access to these apps, get necessary subscritions and then access at will?  Is that right?



Yes


----------



## Chris0nllyn

JeJeTe said:


> So I'm a techno dummy that still pays $90 for satelite every month.....I've been giving thoughts to cancelling that and then I would need to subscribe to Hulu and Netflix, right?  And the only thing I'd miss is live events. I'm also not sure if my tv is a smart tv.  So I'm assuming I'd need this.





Hank said:


> To answer your question, yes you would have to subscribe to Hulu or Netflix......but look into Roku 3.... I am getting ready to drop cable and have looked at all the options and Roku 3 looks like the best choice. http://www.cnet.com/news/chromecast-vs-apple-tv-vs-roku-3-which-media-streamer-should-you-buy/



Not to mention internet service. You'll need that. Cable seems to have cornered the market so far, unless you are lucky enough to have FIOS in your area. So expect to pay $50-$60 a month just for internet service, on top of the streaming provider subscriptions. 

Still, it can be cheaper, much cheaper for some, than paying for both cable/satellite and internet.


----------



## JeJeTe

Hank said:


> Yes



Awesome! You are a wealth of knowledge!



Chris0nllyn said:


> Not to mention internet service. You'll need that. Cable seems to have cornered the market so far, unless you are lucky enough to have FIOS in your area. So expect to pay $50-$60 a month just for internet service, on top of the streaming provider subscriptions.
> 
> Still, it can be cheaper, much cheaper for some, than paying for both cable/satellite and internet.



I have basic internet through Metrocast so I would have to up my package if I did this route.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> After ICit raved about it I finally went for it last Summer.  I am now using Amazon for more purchases of regular stuff because free shipping is awesome.  Reminds me I need to look online for some Twinnings Tea and a heavy duty tarp.



Love helping people spend money!!!


----------



## Christy

I am pathetic.  I have cable, PLUS Amazon Prime, Netflix, AND Hulu.  We have 2 Roku's, 2 Xbox 1's, an Xbox 360 and that Amazon stick that is like a Roku.  I really should cancel cable, but that would entail actually going to Metrocrap and turning in all of my cable boxes and such.


----------



## stgislander

Christy said:


> I am pathetic.  I have cable, PLUS Amazon Prime, Netflix, AND Hulu.  We have 2 Roku's, 2 Xbox 1's, an Xbox 360 and that Amazon stick that is like a Roku.  I really should cancel cable, but that would entail actually going to Metrocrap and turning in all of my cable boxes and such.



You know, that Amazon Fire TV Stick commercial with Gary Busey never gets old.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

stgislander said:


> You know, that Amazon Fire TV Stick commercial with Gary Busey never gets old.



I like the first one,  'Find Gary Busy!"


----------



## itsbob

I save a LOT more than $100 a year on free shipping.


----------



## Tilted

vraiblonde said:


> Nice rant, Tilted



Thanks.

Back on topic to the thread: Have you watched any of those British series available with Amazon Prime? Are any of them worth the time (or perhaps more importantly, not worth the time)?


----------



## KDENISE977

Does anyone know about that Showbox app?  my husband downloaded it on his phone, and bought some little plug thingy to plug into the TV and it mirrors what's streaming on his phone... we watched Gone Girl last week, it was great !!


----------



## vraiblonde

Tilted said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Back on topic to the thread: Have you watched any of those British series available with Amazon Prime? Are any of them worth the time (or perhaps more importantly, not worth the time)?



Downton Abbey is pretty good.


----------



## ArkRescue

itsbob said:


> I save a LOT more than $100 a year on free shipping.


----------



## Dakota

vraiblonde said:


> Downton Abbey is pretty good.



I love Downton Abbey and you know... they post those episodes the day after they air.  I get it off of my OTA antenna.  

I am feeling so sorry for Lady Edith right now and you just never know what is going to come out of Violet Crawley's mouth... but what a cool grandmother she would be to have...


----------



## Dakota

Christy said:


> I am pathetic.  I have cable, PLUS Amazon Prime, Netflix, AND Hulu.  We have 2 Roku's, 2 Xbox 1's, an Xbox 360 and that Amazon stick that is like a Roku.  I really should cancel cable, but that would entail actually going to Metrocrap and turning in all of my cable boxes and such.



 That sounds like us just add in a Wii & Chromecast, PLUS I have 4 TVs connected to an OTA antenna.... in fact, I find myself watching Escape, Grit, Bounce, PBS.... and my box from Directv has to be reset often because it never stays on anymore.  I'm just not in the mood to have that conversation yet.   But I know I should soon... just think  the money savings in 1 year would pay for a wonderful trip for a week - maybe even 2 weeks somewhere.

And there is this article that has stuck with me... about our set top boxes using so much electric.  

http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2011-06/least-electric-bill-murdering-dvrs-every-provider


----------



## ArkRescue

Dakota said:


> That sounds like us just add in a Wii & Chromecast, PLUS I have 4 TVs connected to an OTA antenna.... in fact, I find myself watching Escape, Grit, Bounce, PBS.... and my box from Directv has to be reset often because it never stays on anymore.  I'm just not in the mood to have that conversation yet.   But I know I should soon... just think  the money savings in 1 year would pay for a wonderful trip for a week - maybe even 2 weeks somewhere.
> 
> *And there is this article that has stuck with me... about our set top boxes using so much electric*.
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2011-06/least-electric-bill-murdering-dvrs-every-provider



I am in the process of getting each TV Box setup on power strips so the power can be cut to them.  With 3 TV's hooked up, it should make a big difference if they are only getting electricity when in use.


----------



## ArkRescue

ArkRescue said:


> I am in the process of getting each TV Box setup on power strips so the power can be cut to them.  With 3 TV's hooked up, it should make a big difference if they are only getting electricity when in use.



ok now what is wrong with this scenario?  I need to leave the DVR box on or it'll not be able to record the stuff I have programmed Waaaaa.


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> ok now what is wrong with this scenario?  I need to leave the DVR box on or it'll not be able to record the stuff I have programmed Waaaaa.


Pssst. Plug the DVR box into the wall plug and not the power strip. YW


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> Pssst. Plug the DVR box into the wall plug and not the power strip. YW



I know but that darn DVR is gonna mean less electric savings WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

ArkRescue said:


> I am in the process of getting each TV Box setup on power strips so the power can be cut to them.  With 3 TV's hooked up, it should make a big difference if they are only getting electricity when in use.



Over your lifetime you will be lucky to recoup the cost of the power strips, if that was the reason you bought them for.


----------



## ArkRescue

PeoplesElbow said:


> Over your lifetime you will be lucky to recoup the cost of the power strips, if that was the reason you bought them for.



That article said that those boxes can use more electricity than a refrigerator if I recall correctly.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

ArkRescue said:


> That article said that those boxes can use more electricity than a refrigerator if I recall correctly.



Thats not true,  your refrigerator is the 2nd or third biggest user of electricity in your house behind heating/cooling, and water heater if it is electric, everything else is down in the weeds.

Unless of course you are using some serious grow bulbs to grow pot inside.


----------



## Dakota

PeoplesElbow said:


> Thats not true,  your refrigerator is the 2nd or third biggest user of electricity in your house behind heating/cooling, and water heater if it is electric, everything else is down in the weeds.
> 
> Unless of course you are using some serious grow bulbs to grow pot inside.



My husband said the same thing but Ark is referring to the article I posted about our set top boxes being hogs of electricity, equal to a fridge.  And just because there is an article on the internet doesn't make it true but does make you think.


----------



## ArkRescue

PeoplesElbow said:


> Thats not true,  your refrigerator is the 2nd or third biggest user of electricity in your house behind heating/cooling, and water heater if it is electric, everything else is down in the weeds.
> 
> *Unless of course you are using some serious grow bulbs to grow pot inside*.



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH how did you know? 

I think maybe it depends on how many boxes you have.  Most homes have at least 2 but many times 3 or 4 or even 5.  So if you add them up, I bet they can compete with a refrigerator?  Let's do the research and see shall we?

Okay here is what I was able to calculate using this website:

http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/howmuch.html

Fridge 2001+ = 53 kWh per month on 24/7 for 31 days
HD Cable box = 33 kWh per month on 24/7 for 31 days

So even if you only have 2 cable boxes you are using more electricity at 66 kWh than your 53 kWh fridge.

I have 3 boxes so that's 99 kWh for the candle boxes vs. 53 kWh for the fridge.


----------



## Tilted

Get ready for Amazon Prime Day - CNBC Video

July 15th - To commemorate Amazon's 20th anniversary. To offer more deals than Black Friday?


----------



## GURPS

b23hqb said:


> Guess TJ is out of govt subsidies this late in the month.
> 
> Amazon used to be a good deal, but not so much anymore here in Fl, where sales tax is now charged due to two distribution centers up and running in the TPA area.





RPMDAD said:


> Not sure if it is open yet, but they are opening one in Baltimore.





I have paid MD taxes on my last few purchases


----------



## GURPS

Tilted said:


> Get ready for Amazon Prime Day - CNBC Video
> 
> July 15th - To commemorate Amazon's 20th anniversary. To offer more deals than Black Friday?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Hey I share a birthday with Amazon


----------



## GURPS

ArkRescue said:


> Okay here is what I was able to calculate using this website:
> 
> http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/howmuch.html
> 
> Fridge 2001+ = 53 kWh per month on 24/7 for 31 days
> HD Cable box = 33 kWh per month on 24/7 for 31 days



hmmm ....


Refrigerator - 22 CF, side-by-side, new	

Hours in use  730	
KHW Used: 56
Months in Use: 12
Annual KW: 672

Cost $94




> http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-power-hog-20140617-story.html#page=1
> 
> Cheryl Williamsen, a Los Alamitos architect, has three of the boxes leased from her cable provider in her home, but she had no idea how much power they consumed until recently, when she saw a rating on the back for as much as 500 watts — about the same as a washing machine.




well it really is a Computer .... not just a signal converter 

but what should be bigger concern ... every device that has a display is  burning juice .. 

Cable Box, DVD Player
... Fridge, Microwave, Stove 
... but what about those wall warts - phone chargers, cordless phone bases ... 

it all adds up ...


----------



## Tilted

vraiblonde said:


> Downton Abbey is pretty good.



I've been watching this show for the last week or so and enjoying it. Thanks.

The Dowager Countess (Violet) is one of my favorite TV show characters now. The character is sneakily deep and insightful and she's freakin' hilarious.


----------



## GURPS

ArkRescue said:


> I know but that darn DVR is gonna mean less electric savings WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.





really 

.... make your choice, TV shows or Save Electricity


----------



## ArkRescue

GURPS said:


> really
> 
> .... make your choice, TV shows or Save Electricity



I feel a great need for Ice Cream from Miller Farm and it's YOUR fault ............... thank you very much Mmmmmmmmm.  Oh yeah um MUST SAVE ELECTRICITY NOW!


----------



## GURPS

ArkRescue said:


> I feel a great need for Ice Cream from Miller Farm and it's YOUR fault ............... thank you very much Mmmmmmmmm.  Oh yeah um MUST SAVE ELECTRICITY NOW!





don't you have some grass to mow


----------



## ArkRescue

GURPS said:


> don't you have some grass to mow



The horses ate it all, well except the poop areas, and not the front.  Don't men know that they need to use the string trimmer or push mower for those areas that can't be reached well with a riding mower?  I offered to make a PINK RUFFLE canopy for the mower to shade the driver, but he wasn't interested in that lol.


----------



## Tilted

Amazon has added offline viewing for much of the content available through Amazon Prime. Cool. That might just make it worth keeping after my first year is up.


----------



## Tilted

Amazon Prime goes monthly in new challenge to Netflix



> On Sunday night the online retailer is turning on a monthly subscription option for its bundle of Prime services, like free shipping, a music library, and a growing collection of original TV shows and movies.
> 
> ...
> 
> What's more, Amazon is now offering a separate monthly subscription just for its TV and movie collection — the part it calls Prime Video.
> 
> ...
> 
> The standalone Prime Video service will cost $8.99 a month.


----------



## vraiblonde

Amazon Prime offers so many benefits it's well worth the annual fee.  Shipping sure, but also TV, music, and Kindle books at free or greatly reduced prices.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Amazon Prime offers so many benefits it's well worth the annual fee.  Shipping sure, but also TV, music, and Kindle books at free or greatly reduced prices.



Best spent $90 a year, in my opinion!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Meh!  I stopped using Amazon a while ago.  I didn't see the point when I could 9/10 times buy the same thing cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## GWguy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Meh!  I stopped using Amazon a while ago.  I didn't see the point when I could 9/10 times buy the same thing cheaper elsewhere.



Same here.  Wayfair.com is very competitive with no shipping costs.


----------



## ArkRescue

GWguy said:


> Same here.  Wayfair.com is very competitive with no shipping costs.



I love Amazon Prime, but they are not always the best price, so  common sense is needed to compare prices.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Mostly, when it come to online shopping, it's six of this, or half a dozen of that. Perception of savings and value added extras can make a site attractive. It's funny, sometimes I'll order from Amazon and two days later have a package at my door and wonder what I ordered. Open the package and go, "oh yeah". Then wonder, if I really needed the item to begin with. But mostly, if not in a rush to get an item, why not order online? Saves many a trip to the store or mall.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

GWguy said:


> Same here.  Wayfair.com is very competitive with no shipping costs.



Funny you mention Wayfair -- it's been my go-to site lately.  Just bought an XL dog bed for about 1/3 the Amazon price.  Score!!


----------



## GWguy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Funny you mention Wayfair -- it's been my go-to site lately.  Just bought an XL dog bed for about 1/3 the Amazon price.  Score!!



I wanted a countertop mount pot filler.  The one I wanted was $1200-$1400 everywhere else.  Wayfair had it for $850.


----------



## vraiblonde

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> Mostly, when it come to online shopping, it's six of this, or half a dozen of that. Perception of savings and value added extras can make a site attractive. It's funny, sometimes I'll order from Amazon and two days later have a package at my door and wonder what I ordered. Open the package and go, "oh yeah". Then wonder, if I really needed the item to begin with. But mostly, if not in a rush to get an item, why not order online? Saves many a trip to the store or mall.



I order online because I hate shopping around and wasting a bunch of time going from store to store trying to find what I'm looking for.  God, how did we do that before the internet??


----------



## dgates80

How are you going to Amazon stuff when you have no fixed address?  Maybe just wait u till you are "feet down" some place for a few days, have it shipped there?


----------



## vraiblonde

dgates80 said:


> How are you going to Amazon stuff when you have no fixed address?  Maybe just wait u till you are "feet down" some place for a few days, have it shipped there?



I can have things sent to the campground or hotel if needed.  They're usually pretty good about that sort of thing.


----------



## stgislander

vraiblonde said:


> Amazon Prime offers so many benefits it's well worth the annual fee.  Shipping sure, but also TV, music, and Kindle books at free or greatly reduced prices.



They snagged the "Dr. Who" library from Netflix.


----------

